# Help on zebra gold kawanga



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Happy new year fellow hobbyists

So i want to keep these guys and from the little info i got on them are theyre possibly a hybrid
So if anyone knows about these guys and or has kept them please chime in 
Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They aren't a hybrid... at least pure ones.

What more did you wish to know?


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm afraid I can't offer anything as far as knowing anything about them ... other than to say that (IMO) that's a very beautiful fish.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Great i was hoping they were pure

Compatibility with other mbuna

What they like as far as sand,rocks etc

From all the pictures i seen they are really beautiful


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Here are some articles to get you started setting up a mbuna tank (sand, rocks, etc.).
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/r ... _setup.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l ... _setup.php

What are the dimensions of the tank?

As long as you choose species that are not Metriaclima and look nothing like the zebra gold kwanga chances are they will make good tank mates. Note that females are drab.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Ironhead727 said:


> Great i was hoping they were pure
> 
> Compatibility with other mbuna
> 
> ...


Be aware that only a dominant male colors up fully, and color is variable on mood... but if you get a good male to color up it would be very cool. Avoid other Zebra types so the Gold Kawanga would have no competition. They like sand, rocks, etc...

You would not want tanks under 4 feet long, or under 50 gallons.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Im planning on setting up a single tank for these beauties just kawangas
I have a 46 gal bow front 36in w 
And a 29gal 30in w

I do have a 55 gal but its housed by a single green terror with two rafael cats, contemplating on doing a switch

What you guys think


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK if the terror can go in a smaller tank but I would not put Metriaclima in anything less than 48" like noki said. So like 1m:14f? Or were you hoping for more than one male?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I just got 6 from a reputable local breeder, but they are still young (less then 2"). Will tell you more in a few months.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

My terror is super happy and healthy in his tank so i dont want to shock him by changing his home

Theres a breeder along my way that has a male and several females but dont know how many he has till i see them

But if you guys say i cant put them in the 29 gal or 46 gal then i wont go through with it

Unfortunately i just have space and equipment for a 29 gal comfortable and the 46 in tight space


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Sorry, but IMO there are no Metriaclima species that can fit in a tank under 48" long. They all can, and will, grow to 5" or longer.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Yea sucks cause i really like them but i have a stocked 75gal with red top zebras white tail acei rusties and yellow labs and lucipinnis

You guys think if i was to rehome the yellow labs to home the kawangas work with the red top zebras


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not do it, no.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

tanker3 said:


> Sorry, but IMO there are no Metriaclima species that can fit in a tank under 48" long. They all can, and will, grow to 5" or longer.


I cannot quite agree with this, noting that breeders often use 36 x 18 x 18 inch tanks to breed many, but not all Metriaclima Maylandia. These are typically bare tanks, without any other species, and often will have 10-16 fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Fogelhund said:


> tanker3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but IMO there are no Metriaclima species that can fit in a tank under 48" long. They all can, and will, grow to 5" or longer.
> ...


Noting of course, that in any community situation, or with any decorations in the aquarium, I would fully concur that a 4*' tank is minimum, and in some cases, not enough.


----------

